# CPT for self assessment questionnaires



## mba (Dec 2, 2013)

We have patients fill out self assessment questionnaires to properly diagnose them. (testosterone replacement, depression, adhd etc.) What CPT code should I use? Help!!!


----------



## OCD_coder (Dec 2, 2013)

CPT codes are billed for work a provider performs, not a patient.  

Questionaire forms like the ones you describe are inclusive of E&M type of work that provider(s) will use to determine a treatment plan.  If documented well, it could be included as the detail description necessary for time base billing for counseling, coordination of care along with the required time documentation needed.


----------



## mba (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

